# [SOLVED] Can't find The Simpsons Tapped Out



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

I downloaded The Simpsons Tapped Out when it was first released and was having problems so deleted it then it was removed from the app store and now I have read reviews of it being back on the store but I cannot seem to find it. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't find The Simpsons Tapped Out*

What type of iDevice do you have? It may not work for it.


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What type of iDevice do you have? It may not work for it.


I'm using iPad version 5.1 in the UK


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't find The Simpsons Tapped Out*

I can't seem to find the app on the iTunes store. It may be that Apple has removed the app.


----------



## buzza24 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Can't find The Simpsons Tapped Out*

They pulled the app from the store as they were having server problems. Apparently it's popular .

My GF showed me the game and I immediately wanted it and couldn't find it. After a bit of reading that when I found that they [EA] pulled the app due to server issues. 

Hopefully they bring it back soon.


----------



## Nathan_Standing (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah alright. Pretty gutted about that but oh well.


----------

